# How to setup acoustics for home theater



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

See if this helps.
http://www.axiomaudio.com/home_theater_layout.html


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Setting up a room accoustically can be an expensive venture, how far are you planning on taking this idea.

http://www.4seating.com/accessories/Accessories-WallPanels.htm

Mark


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Look online for plans from others that have gone before you. Also look online for sound baffle ideas. The Acoustical Society of America has members that do nothing but studios and concert halls. There may be a forum for home theater.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What happens if you clap your hands once in the room? Do you get echo? There are simple ways of adjusting acoustics in rooms, by using books, and the such. Also using a good equalizer to adjust the sound helps also. There is whole forums on avsforum.com regarding this subject.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Two big questions are the size/properties of the room itself and what sort of system you are installing. If you're just looking for "acceptable" sound and there are enough furnishings, shelving, pictures on the wall etc they you may not need to do anything. If it's a dedicated theatre without much in it, then fabric panels along the walls can make a huge difference. As mentioned there are a bunch of resources for on the internet that deal with precisely this question. One great resource is AVSForum.org, which has a forum dedicated to home theater design.


----------

